# The Cut Starts Here: Read Only!  STATS:  Jodi



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

*The Cut Starts Here: Read Only! Stats:  Jodi*

Week one:

BW: 119

Skinfolds:  15.5%  Not very happy with it but it will get better

Chest: 7
Tri: 9
Bi: 3
Subscap: 6.5
SI: 10
Ab: 10
Leg: 8
Calf: 6
Axilla: 5

*Measurements*

Chest:34
Waist: 27.5
Hips: 34.25
Arms: 10.5
Thigh: 20.5
Calf: 13.5


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

Week 2:

Alright this blows fucking chunks!  How the hell?????

BW 119.5


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Week 3:

Same w8
Same Measurements


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

You too Jodi...Update Please


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, I don't know my w8 because my scale is in storage and my cousin doesn't have one.  I weighed myself at the gym last night, fully clothed with sneakers on and it was at 7:00 PM last night and the scale said 122.5 so I don't know what it really is.

Measurements:
Chest: 33.5
Waist 27.5
Hips:  33 (wow)
Arms: 10.5
Thigh: 20.5
Calf: 13

Skin Folds next week


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2003)

BF done today.  Its gone up from my original test.    This was done 3 times to be sure.  

Chest: 5
Tri: 10
Bi: 3
Subscap: 6
SI: 10
Ab: 13
Leg: 9
Calf: 6
Axilla: 6
Lower Back 14

I don't know what the % is though but these are the skinfolds.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Is this the same person that did them last time?

You need to take your measurements too please.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2003)

No different person different gym.  I had the other ones done when I was in Michigan.  I wouldn't doubt if these are more accurate though.  

Measurements were done last week, I posted them above my BF results.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok...so your measurements *indicate progress.* We really can't compare skinfolds between the two people (it's the Michigan gym we didn't have faith in from the get go right?)....so don't be discouraged.   Let's assume these are more accurate than the other gym/trainer, and make sure you use the same trainer for your next test...  And we'll take it from here K?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2003)

Yup, you and DP didn't think they were doing it right, which is why I trust that these are more accurate skinfolds.  Especially cuz there higher.   

Do you know how I can figure the %?

Thanks!


----------

